# Doom3 and soiled underwear



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

Doom3 was a much hyped continuation of the saga began in Doom2 and Doom3, although I felt it had a certain air of Quake 2 to it.

However, I had been waiting for it since Doom2 was released a decade before and I wasn't disappointed!

I played this game in my darkened study on  21inch screen, with dolby 5.1 and the lights off, and it delivered beautifully.
The Doom series has always been the only game that has ever made me jump...apart from 'Return to Castle Wolfenstein' and this was no different.

At one point my good lady came bursting into the room as I was sneaking through the demon infested mines and I leapt from my chair reaching wildy for a convenient weapon...before I realised that thios was 'Actual reality' and not a game 
She of course is *still* laughing about that one 

I thought the storyline came to a satisfying conclusion whilst leaving the option for a sequel (which incidentally is on the way) the gameplay was very smooth and the graphics when set to maximum were fantastic...unplayable...but fantastic...

So, has anyone else played the game, what did you think of it?


----------



## Sulphonic (Mar 5, 2005)

I played Doom 3 but not the other 2.

Very scary but a bit repetitive at times, I got to work out how I was going to be attacked, but the atmospherics and graphics were excellent......


...till Half life 2 came along.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

I enjoyed Halflife2...but it seemed incomplete. There were no Big Bosses, and then ending screamed 'I am but a prequel' to me.

The actualt gameplay, graphics and overall play was excellent, I was just disappointed with the storyline development. I hope it will be resolved in the sequel


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 6, 2005)

Wasn't keen on Doom3:
http://www.freecafe.co.uk/index.php/topic,4512.0.html


----------



## Donshyoku (Mar 12, 2005)

I enjoyed it, but it didn't live up to the hype it had gotten.

Graphics and sound were top-notch and are still my computer-showcasing examples.

The gameplay was fun and very scary, but the game seemed like it started dragging on and before long I was predicting the enemies and it lost its scary luster.

The multiplayer is not worth mentioning...

Overall a well deserved 8/10.  The recently announced expansion pack sounds like it will offer a much better experience!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 12, 2005)

The multiplayer was complete pants, but the new expansion does indeed look promising.
It is apparently going to be around 2/3 as long as Doom3 itself.


----------

